# Equivalent zum Dell XPS 15??



## IGladiatorX (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem relativ leichtem Notebook welches ich hauptsächlich zum arbeiten, hin und wieder kleinere Bildbearbeitung und gelegentlichem zocken verwenden möchte. Gespielt werden sollen nur Games wie CSGO, Insurgency & etwas ältere Strategiegames. 
Ich bin deshalb auf den Dell XPS 15 gestoßen der in den meisten Tests sehr gut abschließt. Hatte zwischenzeitlich mir auch den XPS 13 angeschaut weil er noch kompakter und recht leistungsfähig ist.

Wichtigste Features für mich:
- Relativ leicht, mein aktueller ist 2,5kg schwer, deshalb leichter als der aktuelle.
- Gut verarbeitet, Trackpad & Tastatur da viel geschrieben wird unterwegs.
- Lange Akkulaufleistung im Office & Internet Betrieb
- und eben genug Performance um die FPS Titel mit um die 100 fps darstellen zu können. 
- Wichtig vllt. noch gedaddelt soll eigtl. nur in den eigenen vier Wänden an nen 24" Monitor angeschlossen. 

Ich weiß nicht wie relevant ein Ethernet Anschluss ist wegen dem online zocken. Weiß schlicht nicht wie gut aktuelle WiFi Controller in Notebooks sind.

Meine Frage, da ich was Notebook betrifft auf einem sehr dürftigem Stand bin, gibt es ein Equivalent zum XPS 15 und vllt. auch XPS 13 welches meinen Anforderungen gerecht wird und empfohlen werden kann?


----------



## Aldeguerra (9. Februar 2016)

IGladiatorX schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem relativ leichtem Notebook welches ich hauptsächlich zum arbeiten, hin und wieder kleinere Bildbearbeitung und gelegentlichem zocken verwenden möchte. Gespielt werden sollen nur Games wie CSGO, Insurgency & etwas ältere Strategiegames.
> Ich bin deshalb auf den Dell XPS 15 gestoßen der in den meisten Tests sehr gut abschließt. Hatte zwischenzeitlich mir auch den XPS 13 angeschaut weil er noch kompakter und recht leistungsfähig ist.
> ...



Der hier soll es sein?
XPS 15 9550 Hochleistungs-Notebook mit InfinityEdge-Display | Dell Deutschland


----------



## flotus1 (9. Februar 2016)

Das XPS 13 ist nichts womit du spielen willst. Dem fehlt die dedizierte Grafikkarte um um die gewünschte Framerate zu erzeugen, vor Allem in höheren Auflösungen wenn du den externen Monitor anschließt.
Ein Pendant zum XPS 15 wäre das hier: Test Asus ZenBook Pro UX501VW Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Noch kompakter und mit dedizierter Grafik gibt es eigetlich nur das Asus Zenbook UX303.
Auf echte Ethernet-Anschlüsse musst du bei solchen Ultrabook-Flundern verzichten, ob du willst oder nicht.
Auch sind die Tastaturen schon allein durch die dünne Bauweise nicht auf Vielschreiber ausgelegt.


----------



## Abductee (9. Februar 2016)

Ich würd mir das Schenker anschaun, Asus würd ich mit dem miesen Kundenservice meiden.
XMG P506 PRO Gaming Notebook

oder ein wärmeres MSI.
MSI GS40 6QE Phantom - GS40-6QE16H11 (0014A1-SKU1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cinnayum (9. Februar 2016)

Top 10 mobile Gaming Notebooks im Test bei Notebookcheck - Notebookcheck.com Tests

In meinen Augen suchst du etwas unsortiert.
Leichte mobile Laptops sind idR sehr laut, heiß und haben kurze Akku-Laufzeiten, besonders mit core i7-xxxxMQ/HQ CPUs.

100Hz als FPS Ziel ergibt bei den verbauten Panels überhaupt keinen Sinn. Das erzeugt nur zusätzlichen Rechenaufwand, der nicht einmal am Display ankommt.

Für CS:GO würde eine GTX 950m mit GDDR5 ausreichen. Alles darunter ist eine Qual. Diese liegen in ordentlich verarbeiteten NBs derzeit um 900-1200 €, je nachdem ob OS, SSD, Bluray, viel RAM usw. drin ist.
Insofern ist das XPS 15 schon weit weit über das Ziel hinausgeschossen. Außerdem hat die Neuauflage einige Schwächen in der B-Note (vor allem Display), was es als Neukauf disqualifiziert.
Test Dell XPS 15 2016 (9550) InfinityEdge Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Test Dell XPS 15 9550 (i7, 512GB, UHD) InfinityEdge Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Das wirkt für mich, wie voreilig auf den Markt gerotzter Dreck. Sorry.

Wahrscheinlich hättest du mit einem P506 / A506 von Schenker am meisten Freude. Seit mein MSI GE 60 kaputt ist, suche ich auch nach einem moderat bepreistem Ersatz. Meistens lande ich dann nach vielem Lesen doch wieder bei dem Modell und finde es dann (in der GTX970m Variante) zu teuer für das Gebotene...

Aber ich warte noch die Neuauflage des Gigabyte P/X35 v(5?) ab. Das hat nämlich ein optisches Laufwerk dabei, also hoffentlich.
Die MSI zeichnen sich hauptsächlich durch äußersten Krach und viel zu heiße Handauflage im Shooter-  / MMO-Tastenbereich aus. Da muss man 2mal lesen, ob man damit klar kommt. Display und Verarbeitung, sowie der Sound sind erstklassig.
Aber was hilft guter Sound, der das Lüftergeräusch nicht übertönen kann.... ?


----------



## IGladiatorX (9. Februar 2016)

Aldeguerra schrieb:


> Der hier soll es sein?
> XPS 15 9550 Hochleistungs-Notebook mit InfinityEdge-Display | Dell Deutschland


Genau!



flotus1 schrieb:


> Das XPS 13 ist nichts womit du spielen willst. Dem fehlt die dedizierte Grafikkarte um um die gewünschte Framerate zu erzeugen, vor Allem in höheren Auflösungen wenn du den externen Monitor anschließt.
> Ein Pendant zum XPS 15 wäre das hier: Test Asus ZenBook Pro UX501VW Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> Noch kompakter und mit dedizierter Grafik gibt es eigetlich nur das Asus Zenbook UX303.
> Auf echte Ethernet-Anschlüsse musst du bei solchen Ultrabook-Flundern verzichten, ob du willst oder nicht.
> Auch sind die Tastaturen schon allein durch die dünne Bauweise nicht auf Vielschreiber ausgelegt.


Das Asus ZenBook sieht nach ner guten Alternative aus. Allerdings ist die VW Variante anscheinend nicht mehr so leicht zu bekommen.  Habe gesehen bei Asus bekommt man einen Fast-Ethernet Anschluss via USB dazu. Macht sowas überhaupt Sinn bzw erfüllt wirklich seinen Zweck?
Grundsätzlich ist mir halt schon wichtig das ich recht mobil sein kann, wie du sagst wird es da nie die perfekte Tastatur geben aber in dem Bereich der Ultrabooks gibts ja auch Unterschiede.



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Top 10 mobile Gaming Notebooks im Test bei Notebookcheck - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> 
> In meinen Augen suchst du etwas unsortiert.
> Leichte mobile Laptops sind idR sehr laut, heiß und haben kurze Akku-Laufzeiten, besonders mit core i7-xxxxMQ/HQ CPUs.
> ...



Es geht primär auch nicht um  ein Gamernotebook sondern es soll gelegentlich gespielt werden mit an die genannte FPS Zahl an einem separatem Monitor und nicht auf dem Notebook Schirm selbst. Außerdem hast du da denn Test von der i5,FHD Variante gepostet. Die gibt es bei Dell gar nicht mehr im Angebot. Dürfte also einige Punkte verbessert haben wie in deren Fazit geschrieben. 
Daheim im Spielebetrieb wird das Notebook nur noch geschlossen neben dem Bildschrim liegen, Maus&Tastatur, 24" Monitor und Headset sind dann anschlossen egal ob Spiel oder Officearbeit. Unterwegs geht es rein um ausreichend Akkuleistung und ausreichend gutes Schreibgefühl + Trackpad.
Mir haben die meisten reinen Gamingnotebooks zu schlechte Akkulaufzeiten, haben zwar mehr zusätzliche Anschlüsse aber sind dann auch wieder größer/schwerer im Vergleich zu so Ultrabooks oder sehe ich das falsch?

Hat jemand zu dem Gerät Erfahrungen gemacht?
ASUS ROG G501JW-CN168T: http://geizhals.de/asus-rog-g501jw-cn168t-90nb0873-m05700-a1316031.html


----------



## Abductee (9. Februar 2016)

IGladiatorX schrieb:


> Habe gesehen bei Asus bekommt man einen Fast-Ethernet Anschluss via USB  dazu. Macht sowas überhaupt Sinn bzw erfüllt wirklich seinen Zweck?


USB 3.0 ist kein Flaschenhals bei GLAN.
Funktioniert problemlos.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (10. Februar 2016)

Wie wäre es mit dem Razer Blade Stealth? Das unterstützt per Thunderbolt Dock jedenfalls sicher den Anschluss einer externen GPU. Eventuell wird das auch beim XPS13/15 funktionieren, das weiß man aber mWn noch nicht..
Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass CS:GO selbst auf dem XPS 13 noch läuft denn so langsam sind die Intel GPUs auch nicht mehr. Wenn das Gerät daheim sowieso nur stationär verwendet wird, würde ich auch nur ein Notebook mit Thunderbolt 3 kaufen, die Dockingstations sind zwar teuer, machen aber das Leben leicht.


----------



## IGladiatorX (10. Februar 2016)

MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Razer Blade Stealth? Das unterstützt per Thunderbolt Dock jedenfalls sicher den Anschluss einer externen GPU. Eventuell wird das auch beim XPS13/15 funktionieren, das weiß man aber mWn noch nicht..
> Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass CS:GO selbst auf dem XPS 13 noch läuft denn so langsam sind die Intel GPUs auch nicht mehr. Wenn das Gerät daheim sowieso nur stationär verwendet wird, würde ich auch nur ein Notebook mit Thunderbolt 3 kaufen, die Dockingstations sind zwar teuer, machen aber das Leben leicht.



Danke für den Post, aber das Razer Blade Stealth ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer mit 2,5k. 
CSGO läuft auf dem XPS13 aber ich glaube erreicht nicht wirklich die FPS Zahlen die ich mir vorstelle.


----------



## flotus1 (10. Februar 2016)

Andersrum angepackt: selbst eine Geforce GT 940M packt CS:GO mit annähernd 100 FPS in FullHD. Zumindest wenn man auf Kantenglättung verzichtet. NVIDIA GeForce 940M - NotebookCheck.net Tech
Falls das eine Option ist kommen einige Notebooks mehr in die engere Wahl. Wenn die Tastatur wirklich wichtig ist beispielsweise ein Thinkpad T550. Das kann auch mit "exobitanten" Akkulaufzeiten über 10 Stunden aufwarten. Selbst stundenlange Gaming-Sessions ohne Steckdose wären mit einem größeren Akku möglich.
Was wäre dir überhaupt lieber? 15" oder doch kleiner?


----------



## IGladiatorX (10. Februar 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Andersrum angepackt: selbst eine Geforce GT 940M packt CS:GO mit annähernd 100 FPS in FullHD. Zumindest wenn man auf Kantenglättung verzichtet. NVIDIA GeForce 940M - NotebookCheck.net Tech
> Falls das eine Option ist kommen einige Notebooks mehr in die engere Wahl. Wenn die Tastatur wirklich wichtig ist beispielsweise ein Thinkpad T550. Das kann auch mit "exobitanten" Akkulaufzeiten über 10 Stunden aufwarten. Selbst stundenlange Gaming-Sessions ohne Steckdose wären mit einem größeren Akku möglich.
> Was wäre dir überhaupt lieber? 15" oder doch kleiner?



Ok... nun ja. Ich spiele sowieso alles auf low von daher. Es muss keine 15" sein nur nicht größer. Kleiner als 13" auch nicht.  
Welche kommen da denn denn noch in die Wahl neben dem oben genannten Asus und dem Lenovo?


----------



## flotus1 (11. Februar 2016)

In 14" und besonders leicht: T450s bzw. in ein paar Monaten vielleicht dessen Nachfolger.

Was die Kosten angeht wäre wichtig zu wissen ob du Student bist oder ob ein Leasingrückläufer bzw. junges Gebrauchtes auch in Frage käme. Sonst sind die Preise für diese Notebooks kaum zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## IGladiatorX (11. Februar 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> In 14" und besonders leicht: T450s bzw. in ein paar Monaten vielleicht dessen Nachfolger.
> 
> Was die Kosten angeht wäre wichtig zu wissen ob du Student bist oder ob ein Leasingrückläufer bzw. junges Gebrauchtes auch in Frage käme. Sonst sind die Preise für diese Notebooks kaum zu rechtfertigen.



Bin Student jap.
Gebraucht geht zwar auch aber woher weiß ich ob es junge Gebrauchte sind?


----------



## flotus1 (11. Februar 2016)

Zustand, Typ, Alter, Kaufdatum, Händler...


----------



## max0r_ (11. Februar 2016)

Ich würde mir so ein Gaming Notebook gut überlegen: wenn du zwischen zwei Orten pendelst, kann man sich son klotz anschaffen.
 Wenn man allerdings ein Gerät sucht, welches man in die Uni mitnehmen möchte, kann ich dir nur davon abraten. Ich hab mir damals so einen Knochen zu Beginn meines Studiums zugelegt, mit dem Ergebniss, dass ich mich eigentlich nur über die größe geärgert habe und später sogar son Mini-Notebook (mir fällt der Name nicht mehr ein) und anschließend ein Ultrabook gekauft habe.


----------



## IGladiatorX (11. Februar 2016)

max0r_ schrieb:


> Ich würde mir so ein Gaming Notebook gut überlegen: wenn du zwischen zwei Orten pendelst, kann man sich son klotz anschaffen.
> Wenn man allerdings ein Gerät sucht, welches man in die Uni mitnehmen möchte, kann ich dir nur davon abraten. Ich hab mir damals so einen Knochen zu Beginn meines Studiums zugelegt, mit dem Ergebniss, dass ich mich eigentlich nur über die größe geärgert habe und später sogar son Mini-Notebook (mir fällt der Name nicht mehr ein) und anschließend ein Ultrabook gekauft habe.



Das XPS15 bzw. XPS13  ist doch auch ein Ultrabook. Ich will auch gar kein reines Gamingnotebook.


----------



## flotus1 (11. Februar 2016)

So ein T450s mit Geforce 940m halte ich doch für einen ganz guten Kompromiss. 14" und leicht, deutlich bessere Eingabegeräte als Asus UX303 oder Dell XPS 13.
Neu und als Student kauft man die hier: Lenovo ThinkPad® University L440 Serie für Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen
Gebrauchte Geräte von Privat mit der passenden Ausstattung kosten bei Ebay ab 800€ aufwärts. Jetzt gerade gibt es leider keines.
Auf den Nachfolger T460s muss man nicht bauen, da wurde die 940M durch eine 930M ersetzt


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (11. Februar 2016)

Dass das Razer so teuer ist war mir gar nicht bewusst.. 
Das XPS15 sollte aber locker die Anforderungen erfüllen, die meisten Kinderkrankheiten dürften inzwischen auch beseitigt sein. Vielleicht ist da ein Besuch bei Reddit o.ä. gar nicht verkehrt, da hört man zwar sehr viele Schreckensgeschichten, aber solange man da mit etwas Vernunft rangeht..


----------



## IGladiatorX (12. Februar 2016)

MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Dass das Razer so teuer ist war mir gar nicht bewusst..
> Das XPS15 sollte aber locker die Anforderungen erfüllen, die meisten Kinderkrankheiten dürften inzwischen auch beseitigt sein. Vielleicht ist da ein Besuch bei Reddit o.ä. gar nicht verkehrt, da hört man zwar sehr viele Schreckensgeschichten, aber solange man da mit etwas Vernunft rangeht..



Ja das denke ich auch, habe mittlerweile auch eher positive Beiträge gefunden auf reddit. Aber werde aktuell erstmal meinen Desktop PC los und dann kommt ein Laptop ran. Falls sich jemand wundert, der Grund ich bin immer häufiger unterwegs und teilweise längere Zeiten nicht daheim deshalb lohnt sich das nicht mehr, da ist ein Notebook wichtiger/nützlicher aktuell.


----------



## Mizaar (12. Februar 2016)

Wo bitte kostet das Razer Blade Stealth 2500 Öcken? Das gibt es mWn noch garnicht  in DE und wenn man sich den US Preis anschaut steht da 999 Dollar. Das teil für 2500 Euro ist das "normale" Blade.


----------



## IGladiatorX (15. Februar 2016)

Mizaar schrieb:


> Wo bitte kostet das Razer Blade Stealth 2500 Öcken? Das gibt es mWn noch garnicht  in DE und wenn man sich den US Preis anschaut steht da 999 Dollar. Das teil für 2500 Euro ist das "normale" Blade.



Ja hast recht, hab da nicht drauf geachtet. Weiß man denn schon wann es nach Europa kommen soll?


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (16. Februar 2016)

Also Golem schreibt etwas von Auslieferung ab März.

Ich denke aber, dass bis auf den Spiele-Aspket das Dell das bessere geeignete Notebook sein wird.


----------



## bet4test3r (21. Februar 2016)

Ich bin in der gleichen Situation wie du. 
Für mich stehen momentan 3 Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl:
1. Asus Zenbook Pro UX501VW (die Endung VW ist in dem Fall wichtig --> Skylake-Upgrade) | sollte ja laut Asus Support schon Anfang Februar nach DE kommen...
2. Asus ROG G501VW (das selbe hier, VW ist wichtig) | Release unbekannt, gibt nur eine Produktseite (ROG G5 1VW | ROG - Republic Of Gamers | ASUS Global)
3. MWC Ende Feb. abwarten. Vielleicht kommt ja eine Neuauflage des Razer Blades raus (Skylake, richtiger DE Vertrieb mit QWERTZ Tastatur und mit den US-Preisen vergleichbar)

Da das Zenbook Pro wohl früher erhältlich sein wird, hat es eine gute Chance. Außerdem sieht es verdammt heiß aus und ein Alu-Body ist bei mir Pflicht. 
Wenn es Razer schafft das Blade zu upgraden, noch im März in den Verkauf zu schicken und auch in Deutschland anzubieten, wird es wohl das werden. 14 Zoll sind einfach perfekt. Zocken werde ich eh an meinem Monitor und meiner Tastatur.


----------



## Abductee (21. Februar 2016)

Ich hoffe du musst nie den Asus-Support in Anspruch nehmen.
Ich würd momntan das Dell XPS13 nehmen.


----------



## bet4test3r (21. Februar 2016)

Was hast du gegen den Asus Support? Ich habe nie etwas negatives darüber gehört. (haben die nicht Pickup & Return etc.?)


----------



## Abductee (21. Februar 2016)

bet4test3r schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen den Asus Support? Ich habe nie etwas negatives darüber gehört. (haben die nicht Pickup & Return etc.?)



Mir reicht der eine Mainboard-Austausch den ich hatte und die restlichen Sachen kann man hier schön nachlesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asus/185
Und dann schau mal ins Gigabyte- oder MSI-Unterforum wo einem wirklich geholfen wird.
Selbst AsRock bietet einen besseren Kundenservice.

Asus hat nur Pickup & Return wenn sie einen guten Tag haben.
https://eu-rma.asus.com/pickup_europe/de/agb.pdf
Der Rest läuft über den Händler oder Eigenversand. (in der Regel würd ich mich auf ~3 Wochen Mindestdauer einstellen)
Über die anschließenden Kostenvoranschläge bei Garantiereparaturen äußere ich mich jetzt mal nicht.


----------



## bet4test3r (21. Februar 2016)

Nun, wenn man bei Amazon bestellt, dürfte es da keine Probleme geben. Dann wickelt man alles über die ab und hat innerhalb von wenigen Tagen eine Lösung.


----------



## Abductee (21. Februar 2016)

Das letzte Wort hat das Reparaturcenter und da gabs schon ordentliche Horrorgeschichten.


----------



## bet4test3r (22. Februar 2016)

Sehr merkwürdig. Das Asus ROG G501VW kann man sogar schon bestellen bzw. es ist auch schon auf Lager. 
Asus ROG G51VW-FY18T 39,62 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Lediglich die Version mit UHD Display für 1700€ ist nicht lagernd. Da ist also das ROG früher erhältlich als in den USA (oder gibt es das dort auch schon? Amazon ist wohl auch der einzige Händler, der die neue VW Version auf Lager hat) und vor dem Zenbook Pro, welches ja schon ein paar Tage in Amerika verkauft wird.
Ich für meinen Teil habe mir jedenfalls die UHD Version "Vorbestellt". Mal schauen, wann die lagernd ist.


----------



## Abductee (23. Februar 2016)

Das Gesamtkonzept bringt mit dem UHD-Display und der GTX960m nicht viel.
Du wirst immer mit deutlich reduzierten Details spielen müssen.
Das ist in meinen Augen rausgeworfenes Geld.
Die Symbole werden so extrem klein sein das du nichts normales mehr damit arbeiten kannst.
Ich kenne niemanden in meinem Bekanntenkreis der bei 1080p auf 15" nicht mit 150% Skalierung eingestellt hat.


----------



## bet4test3r (23. Februar 2016)

Klar muss ich die Skalierung ändern. Aber ich hatte schon verschiedene Notebooks/Convertibles und selbst bei 13" würde ich UHD nehmen. Ich werde sicherlich nicht auf UHD spielen, da stelle ich die Auflösung im Spiel auf 1080p runter. Spielen werde ich überwiegend nur am externen Monitor, der auch eine UHD-Auflösung besitzt. Programme mit Skalierungsproblemen benutze ich nicht (wenn, dann ist es nicht sehr schlimm).

Wie gesagt, hatte schon 13" Notebooks mit so einer hohen Auflösung.


----------



## chewara (23. Februar 2016)

ich werfe mal das Acer Aspire V15 Nitro BE VN7-592G-74H8 (NX.G6JEV.002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland in den raum. Habe den Vorgänger für meine Cheffin gekauft, und fand das echt gut , auch für den Preis. und die 960m mit 4GB sollt CS:GO wohl schaffen  

1250€

sonst noch: IPS, USB 3.1, GLAN, 256GB SSD +1TB HDD

(nur 8GB Ram)


----------



## bet4test3r (25. Februar 2016)

Was denkt ihr? Wie viele Stunden/Minuten wird es bei der FHD und der UHD Version des ROG 501VW unterschied geben?


----------



## Abductee (25. Februar 2016)

Kommt darauf an ob die iGPU im Leerlauf durch die 4K-Auflösung wirklich in den niedrigsten Stromsparmodus wechselt.


----------



## bet4test3r (25. Februar 2016)

Ungefähre Angaben? 30 Minuten oder eher 2 Stunden? Nur damit ich weiß, ob das viel ausmacht.
Ich spreche jetzt von dem "Wlan an, Display 30%, surfen"-Profil. Idle geht natürlich auch.


----------



## Abductee (25. Februar 2016)

Warte doch ein paar Testberichte ab, pauschal lässt sich eine Akulaufzeit nur sehr schwer beschreiben.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/laptop-reviews/asus-rog-g501-review/
Kontrastarmes Display, spielen kann man nur unter 1080p (und das nur mittelmäßig), schlechte Tastatur, Akkulaufzeit ist aber gut.
Gesamtergebnis haut mich nicht um.


----------



## bet4test3r (25. Februar 2016)

Das ist doch das vom letzten Jahr. Hier geht es um das mit VW am Ende, sprich das diesjährige Modell. Muss ja nicht das gleiche Display verbaut sein.


----------



## IGladiatorX (14. März 2016)

bet4test3r schrieb:


> Ich bin in der gleichen Situation wie du.
> Für mich stehen momentan 3 Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl:
> 1. Asus Zenbook Pro UX501VW (die Endung VW ist in dem Fall wichtig --> Skylake-Upgrade) | sollte ja laut Asus Support schon Anfang Februar nach DE kommen...
> 2. Asus ROG G501VW (das selbe hier, VW ist wichtig) | Release unbekannt, gibt nur eine Produktseite (ROG G51VW | ROG - Republic Of Gamers | ASUS Global)
> ...



Sry hatte hier länger nicht mehr reingeschaut... das Zenbook interessiert mich auch sehr nur wie du selbst schreibst, die neue Version lässt ja noch auf sich warten  Weiß da jemand schon was neues?


----------



## bet4test3r (15. März 2016)

Erst um den Mai herum laut Asus und Cyberport. Allerdings werde ich mir jetzt die 2016er Version des Razer Blades (normal, nicht Stealth oder Pro) kaufen. Wurde heute vorgestellt.


----------

